# Lightning Machine placement



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

I need help placing my lightning light. Do you guys suggest the I point it up to the trees or in a tree pointing toward my yard? I know there are a lot of folks out there that already have expreiance with this stuff!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use 8" clamp lights that I attach to the rain gutters. I use 2 lights (white & blue photofloods) in 2 locations, at each corner of the front of the house. I point them at an upward angle to get most of the light on the house, and there's still plenty of light for the yard and driveway. Total is 1000 watts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mount it as high as you can.

If you have trees, casting shadows is a plus.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I mounted mine on a telephone pole, as high up it as I could get with a 6' step ladder... one light pointed to one half of the yard, and one light pointed to the other half. (my rig uses 2 fx boxes in stero)


----------

